# حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (6 يناير 2011)

*حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





شريط " شهيد ولكن"
 مع نخبة من المع المرنمين

ترنيمة / هيا يا مؤمن
اداء / زياد شحاده
كلمات / نشأت واصف
ألحان / عيسي كعبر
توزيع موسيقي / سبرجن وهبه

ترنيمة / انا مسيحى 
اداء / ماجد سعيد
كلمات و لحن / فادى نبيل
توزيع / محب صلاح

ترنيمة / يا كنيسة 
اداء / سوزان ايوب
كلمات / رمزى بشارة

ترنيمة / حكاية كنيسة
نُخبة من مجموعة المرنمين
كلمات / شريف رمزى

ترنيمة / ليلة راس السنة
اداء / جاكى
كلمات / مجدى السبيع
الحان / ميشيل طلعت

ترنيمة / اه ياوجعى
اداء / ايرينى ابو جابر
إنتاج / شركة بشارة ميديا 
كلمات / رمزى بشارة
الحان / سامح عبيد 

ترنيمة / انا شهيد
اداء / فريق يوبال
كلمات/ رمزى بشارة
الحان / ميشيل طلعت

ترنيمة / إيمان شهيد 
اداء / راندا حماية
كلمات وألحان/ راندا حماية
الإخراج الموسيقى والتوزيع / عاطف مايكل

ترنيمة / لية لبسة ياامى اسود
كورال / كتيبة التسبيح
اداء فردى / كيرلس بخيت
كلمات / مجدى السبيع
الحان وتوزيع / كيرلس بخيت
هندسة صوتية / ريمون سامح

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على اجنحة النسور - جزيرة الحصريات


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 41 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





mediafire

megaupload

fileserve

filesonic

ziddu

rapidshare

zshare

filefactory

sendspace

zippyshare

filefront

ifile.it

x7.to

hulkshare

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​













​​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكراااااااا يابولا
جارى التحميل 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## naro_lovely (7 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## nermeen1 (8 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

*شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين ترانيم 2011*


شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين ترانيم  2011












ترانيم الشريط




هيا يا مؤمن
انا مسيحى 
 يا كنيسة 
 حكاية كنيسة
ليلة راس السنة
 اه ياوجعى
 انا شهيد
 إيمان  شهيد  
لية لبسة ياامى اسود
















*



*

*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا *​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

*رد: شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين ترانيم 2011*

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

*رد: شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين ترانيم 2011*

*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين ترانيم 2011*

شكرا جدا جدا
  راااائع جداا
سلام رب المجد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين ترانيم 2011*

*ميرسي استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين*

*شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين
ترانيم 2011
* *



*
*



*
*



*
*ترانيم الشريط*
*



*
*هيا يا مؤمن*
*انا مسيحى *
*يا كنيسة *
*حكاية كنيسة*
*ليلة راس السنة*
*اه ياوجعى*
*انا شهيد*
*إيمان شهيد *
*لية لبسة ياامى اسود*
*



*
*









*
*



*

*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا لتعبكم 
تم الدمج للتكرار 
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*




​


----------



## tony_ramy2010 (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

متشكريييييييييييييين على تعب محبتكم
ويارب يبارك خدمتكم الرائعه


----------



## anosh (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*شكراااااااا يابولا
جارى التحميل ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصرى ولاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 شريط " شهيد ولكن" مع نخبة من المع المرنمين - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

